# That 70's Farmhouse



## BritishAtHeart (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow this is my second report in less than 24 hours! Have been going through some pictures, trying to back things up because I keep loosing pics to computer crashes. Lets just say I will be spending a lot of time on my Flickr account.

So here's anther one for all of you...

This farmhouse was lived in by a local family who's relations still live around the community today and are still farming. 

These pics come from a couple of different explores, one of which was in the early winter just before or after hunting season, I'm pretty sure it was after because we didn't hear any gunshots.
Lots of bits and bobs to see here including a 'summer house' used as you can guess in the summer and early fall for canning, instead of unnecessarily heating up the main house. 

One of the first times in the house, birds had built a nest and scared me half to death as they came flying out. At least they were harmless. The second time walking up to the house we instantly smelt a skunk. Hoping it wasn't around we ventured inside - nope, pepe le pew had vacated the premises.

A friend of mine who lives out near this place and is also a farmer offered to take me out on the back roads to get some pictures. He knows I love old buildings and knows these country back roads like the back of his hands as he grew up here. He also knows a lot of the farmers here as well which is an advantage when you want to go on their land to look at an old building that's still standing. I have another report coming up where that situation actually happened.
I remember it being a little cold on the second trip as I tried to get my hands around my camera to take some pictures. This was more recent, just after I bought my Fujifilm S8200 series. All in all we were in there maybe 40 minutes to an hour.

These are the best of my pictures, for the rest, please see my Flickr account.





[/url]DSCF0308 




[/url]DSCF0310 




[/url]DSCF0313 




[/url]DSCF2269




[/url]DSCF0318 

Because I know everyone likes a good door shot



[/url]DSCF2250 

Check out that wallpaper!



[/url]DSCF2254 

For some reason I found the curtains up to this window a little eerie..



[/url]DSCF0324 

Now on to the summer house....



[/url]DSCF2288 




[/url]DSCF2281 

I know it's over ten now but just one more parting shot....



[/url]DSCF2279


----------



## Rubex (Jan 25, 2016)

Cool place, and nice photos too


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Rubex! A lot of the places around here are quite derpy, not much left.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice one..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2016)

I liked it, Thanks


----------

